# Mini-Blind Mod. 250Trs



## MVFD638 (Jun 18, 2014)

Well I guess its official, I made my first mod on our new Outback Terrain 250 TRS. The knob that opens the kitchen window was hard to get to with the mini-blind down also the knob was interfering with the proper closing and opening of the blind so I used a good pair of sharp scissors to trim the blind slats so they do not come in contact with the blinds anymore. I know its a very minor mod but I've been told that all great modders started with their first mod! I really enjoy this group and have been reading almost nonstop all the forums for about two weeks now. Ya'll are a wealth of knowledge and experience! I would post pictures but I'm having trouble figuring out how to do it.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Ahh...the first mod. Congrats! Soon you'll be cutting into the side of your camper, installing "extras" and climbing up on the roof and such.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Is this what you are talking about? So many mods later but i believe this was my first one also.Wish they were all that easy.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep!! Done that one also!!


----------



## MVFD638 (Jun 18, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> View attachment 11346
> Is this what you are talking about? So many mods later but i believe this was my first one also.Wish they were all that easy.


Yes that is it exactly! Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Just don't cut them too short! Don't ask me how I know!


----------

